# Gloves/mitts for Time Trial?



## gazoome (Sep 3, 2017)

What should glove/mitts should you be wearing if you're primarily on the aero bars doing a time trial or triathlon? And does it matter?

Here is a couple of affordable options (yes that's giyo not giro =:







or these


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

The lower ones are considered TT style gloves. The upper ones are not.

So the lower ones are perfect. Long or short finger, your preference. With those particular Giyo gloves the padding can be removed from the inside if you don't want it as well.

Or no gloves. 

The extended tight fitting cuff may or may not add slipperiness when put over a long sleeve TT suit.

I wear ones like the lower ones all summer, the Giro LTZ II, many pros wear them as well.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

This seems like a product plug. Are you suggesting there is something about these gloves that provides a benefit in a TT?


----------



## gazoome (Sep 3, 2017)

So what's the verdict on this?

Go for #1 or #2?


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

#3 definitely...


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

gazoome said:


> So what's the verdict on this?
> 
> Go for #1 or #2?


#2 or bare/shaved hands & arms. I've podium-ed a couple of times at State Championship TTs, so have some insight. Every bit of drag you can eliminate matters when a few seconds can separate several places.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

I'm not a gloves person on any bike, but I definitely don't understand why someone would need them on a TT bike at all.

What purpose do they serve?


----------

